# Switched from Cable to Dish w/ 222



## r0bbiedigital10k (Jan 23, 2008)

I recently dropped CommunistCast for Dish Network and have nothing but bad luck.

I love the dual view feature and the 722 DVR, BUT. The VIP 222 I have on my HD TV Downstairs has got to be the worst piece of equipment I have ever worked with.

I thought Motorola box comc.... issued me was garbage.

Since installation, I have had to reboot the box over 20 times ( i have only had it 2 weeks) 

Here are just a few of the issues I am facing:

Lockup on SELECT to turn on box screensaver - unplug , replug in power
Lockup mid TV while audio continues - unplug, replung in power
Sound distorts very bad, video continues, - unplug, replug in power
Sound cuts out completely - unplug, replug in power


my wife, who is not very technilogically advanced said to me today, no wonder satellite is cheaper than cable.. :nono2: 

first post, i have been lurking since Jan 4th when I arranged an installation

I have a 1000.2 with terrible signal for 129, but from what I gather, we all do.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have very good signal on 129. Strength really depends on how well it was installed and where you are in the US.

What software version is your 222 running? Press menu twice and you'll find the software rev.


----------



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

Have you called dish? I would make them swap that unit out and quit messing with it. They will drop ship you one. You also need to start a case history with them.



r0bbiedigital10k said:


> I recently dropped CommunistCast for Dish Network and have nothing but bad luck.
> 
> I love the dual view feature and the 722 DVR, BUT. The VIP 222 I have on my HD TV Downstairs has got to be the worst piece of equipment I have ever worked with.
> 
> ...


----------

